# Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen



## Koi-fan13 (5. Aug. 2007)

also ich hab ein 11.00l teich mit 7 koi drin und einer schleie.
mein filter is eine biotec4 von oase und meine pumpe ist eine aquamax eco 4000.
so und das wars


----------



## Joachim (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

@Fabian

Bitte befass dich mal mit der 

Netiquette

den

Bordregeln

und poste erst, wenn du deinen "Beitrag" 2mal gelesen hast. Bitte.

@all
Dies ist eine Reaktion auf Fabians bisherige "Beiträge" in unserem Forum....


----------



## Koi-fan13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

ok dann lösch mich mal bitte im forum also mein account denn ich komm nicht mwehr rein


----------



## sigfra (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Hallo Fabian...

da brauchste jetzt nicht beleidigt sein.... : 

... es sind halt einfach ein paar Regeln, an die man sich in einem Forum halten sollte...  ... vielleicht sollte man auch mal auf Ältere hören...  wenn dir da jemand nen Tip oder Ratschlag gibt, dann will derjenige dir "helfen" ... ok?

... und es wollte dir mit Sicherheit keiner was böses...  ...


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

eieieieiei...., 
ich hoffe, da bin ich nicht dran Schuld - habs doch eigentlich nur gut gemeint... 

Andererseits, Fabian: musst nicht gleich eingeschnappt sein, das sind alles nur Menschen hier - da verhält man sich auch dementsprechend untereinander.


----------



## Koi-fan13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

jo ok aber frag mal den moderator was passieert wenn die dritte stufe erreicht ist dann is abflug ich glaub dann rufen die auch bei mir an und sowas


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Na gut, wenn ich schonmal angefangen hab...

Nein, die Bösen Mods schicken gleich die inzwischen blau-weißen Autos vorbei und lassen Deine Wohnung durchsuchen... 
Blödsinn sowas! 

Es geht einzig und allein darum, die Regeln für ein angenehmes Miteinander zu beachten - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Wenn Du nicht mehr hier sein willst, ist das ein Problem, aber hauptsächlich für Dich. Du kannst hier sehr vieles lernen und Ratschläge von vielen der erfahrenen Teichbesitzer erhalten - da Du noch sehr jung bist, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass die älteren Damen und Herren hier über mehr Wissen und Erfahrung verfügen als Du. Eben wie es in der Schule sein sollte: was Du nicht weißt, kann Dir hier beigebracht werden - aber nur wenn Du es zulässt. 
Manchmal ist eben so, dass man sich als "noob" erst einen gewissen Respekt und Status erabeiten muss, aber es lohnt sich - irgendwann kannst Du Dein erlangtes Wissen an andere "Neulinge" vermitteln, was Dir selbst wiederum ein gutes Gefühl gibt. Bis dahin ist es empfehlenswert, sich erst einmal dezent mit seinem "Halbwissen" zurückzuhalten, um dann später mit "Vollwissen" erst richtig auftrumpfen zu können - verstehst Du das?


----------



## sigfra (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Hallo Fabian...

es wird mit Sicherheit keiner bei dir anrufen....  ....

halte dich einfach an die Regeln.... wie Joachim schon schrieb... lese sie dir durch... wenn du was schreibst, dann lies es zweimal...

... und nach Stufe 3 kommt mit Sicherheit der Abflug....  ...
aber das liegt an dir... 

... es hat keiner was dagegen, wenn Teenis hier im Forum sind... im Gegenteil... auch den Teenis werden Fragen beantwortet... wenn sie denn nicht sinnlos sind... ebenso Kommentare... wie schon geschrieben... man muß nicht wer weiß wie alte Themen ausgraben um zu antworten, damit man geantwortet hat... 

halte dich einfach daran, dann bist auch du herzlich willkommen und wirst von jedem akzeptiert... 

also... bis dann


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*



			
				Koi-fan13 schrieb:
			
		

> ...................
> 
> 
> was passieert wenn die dritte stufe erreicht ist dann is abflug ich glaub dann rufen die auch bei mir an und sowas




Klar 

und schütten Dir Kleber auf die Klingel !

und 


Brief an die Eltern 


   1    

wenn Du hier in der Gemeinschaft was sagen , zeigen oder fragen willst 
mach einfach !



vernünftig !  


mfG


----------



## Koi-fan13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

schicken die leute mir dann würklich ein brief


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

komm verarsch uns nich !


----------



## Koi-fan13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

ok aber im einem anderen forum da hat uns  jemand angerufen und meine eltern haben gesagt das sowas nicht nochmal passieren soll und da wollte ich fragen ob hier sowas passiert oder ob ich einfach vom forum ausgeschlossen werde


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

nee  

kenn ich Den ?

*Bitte antworte nicht auf diese Frage !! *

Insiderwitz


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Halt Dich diesmal einfach an die erwähnten Regeln und keiner schreibt Deinen Eltern nen Brief oder schließt Dich aus dem Forum aus. 

Ich klink mich aus dem Thema jetzt aus, wenns Recht ist...


----------



## kwoddel (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Ein Sommerloch ?   








Abhaken und gut ist es !!!!:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

da hat der kwoddel im Hintergrund gelauert (hab ich gesehen ), Anlauf, Schuss und ... TOOOR! 
Recht hat er. Aber ich hab mich ja schon ausgeklinkt...


----------



## Dodi (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Hallo Fabian!

Also, länger hätte ich mir das auch nicht mehr angesehen...:crazy: 

Es verlangt doch niemand etwas Unmögliches von Dir, wenn auf Netiquette und die Boardregeln hingewiesen werden!

*Jeder!!!* hat hier die Möglichkeit, sich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu äußern, aber es sollten zumindest gewisse Regeln eingehalten werden - ohne geht es nunmal nicht. Es gehört meiner Meinung nach dazu, sich in ganzen, sinnvollen Sätzen zu artikulieren und sich das Geschriebene vorher durchzulesen, um unnötige Rechtschreibfehler zu vermeiden, durch die manchmal der ganze Sinn des Textes "verlorengeht".

Alte Beiträge herauszusuchen, die längst "abgehakt" sind, bedürfen eigentlich keines Kommentars mehr...: 

Also, wenn Du Dich zusammennimmst, hat auch keiner etwas dagegen, wenn Du Dich hier rege am Geschehen beteiligst! 

Denk bitte mal darüber nach!


----------



## Koi-fan13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

ja ich versteh es und darf ich noch eine frage stellen


----------



## Dodi (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Hallo Fabian!

Natürlich darfst Du noch etwas fragen.


----------



## Koi-fan13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

bei mir steht Daulevel 30%.
Ich weiß was das is nur geht das auch irgendwann wieder weg wenn ich mich gut verhalte


----------



## Dodi (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Hallo Fabian,

also, der Daulevel bedeutet, dass Du eine Verwarnung zu 30% bekommen hast - bei 100% (oder vielleicht schon eher) bist Du hier 'raus!

Wenn Du Dich gut verhältst bzw. normal, wächst zumindest Dein Daulevel nicht weiter an...
Ob und wann er wieder auf "0" gesetzt wird, liegt im Ermessen der Mod's.


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Hallo

bei mir ist sogar mal ein Beinbruch verheilt   

schönen Abend


----------



## Koi-fan13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

ah ich versteh danke an alle


----------



## Joachim (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Klar, Einschreiben mit Rückschein und wenn das nicht klappt die Russenmafia - die zerhämmern dir die Kniescheiben und hängen dich an der __ Nase auf ...     
Wir sind hier doch nicht bei o... : 

Halt dich einfach halbwegs an die Regeln  :beeten:  und gut ist - dann wird dir hier gerne und gut geholfen. 

Ach nochwas: Willkommen im Forum, Fabian!


----------



## Koi-fan13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

dankeschön.
Sie sind der erste der das gesagt hat


----------



## Olli.P (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Hi Fabian,

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten................... 




			
				Koi-fan13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sind der erste der das gesagt hat




Aba das *"Sie"* lässte ma in Zukunft wech wa????

Wenn das hier nu auch noch eigeführt wird.................: 

Man kanns auch übertreiben......................:


----------



## Kurt (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Hallo Fabian,

auch wenn Dein 'Weglassen' von einem sauberen  'Servus' oder 'Tschüs' zu einem Rekordvorstellungsthema ohne wirklichen Inhalt  geführt hat, 

                    ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum. 

Ich nehme an, es gibt noch mehr über Deinen Teich zu berichten - Baujahr, Bauzeit usw.

Und ein Tipp:  stelle wirklich nur Fragen, die nicht schon X-mal im Forum behandelt wurden - vorher mit viel Lesen und Verwendung der zur Verfügung stehenden Suchfunktionen bereits in das jeweilige Thema einarbeiten (das sollten natürlich auch andere Forum-Teilnehmer beherzigen). 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee 

Kurt

Karsten:  war kein Witz -  ein anderes Teichforum hat letzthin alle gemeldeten User durchgecheckt - durch zwingende Telefonangabe und Anruf dieser Nummer.  Kann als eine Möglichkeit der Mitgliederreorganisation verstanden werden (ich würd alle rausschmeissen, die mehr als 18 Monat nicht mehr drin waren).


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*



			
				Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> ,,,,,
> 
> Karsten:  war kein Witz -  ein anderes Teichforum hat letzthin alle gemeldeten User durchgecheckt -




ich weiß !
nur mag ich drüber nicht (mehr) palavern  



 


WIR sind die GUTEN !


----------



## Koi-fan13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

achso.

Und bauzeit weiß ich nicht wir haben das haus vor 3 jahren gekauft und da war mein teich schon da kurt.
Aber die umgestaltung hat ungefähr mit wasserfall und umrandung so ein halbes Jahr gedauert.

Hier ein link von einem video:http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2074832


----------



## mume (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Hallo Fabian,
herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum..
Nach deinem etwas verunglückten Start ,wünsche ich,dass es nun ein wenig ruhiger für Dich hier weitergeht.
Du hast Dir ein sehr schönes Hobby (was aber auch mit einem gewissen Arbeitseinsatz verbunden ist) ausgesucht und ich wünsche Dir viel Anregungen und Lösungen für Deine Fragen .
Also,nochmals
viel Spass
Gruss
Sigrid


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

 

das Video ist aber FSK 18 oder ?

da werden ja die Urängste bedient 
wie 
in ein dunkles schwarzes Rohr gezogen zu werden ...
und 
für immer zu verschwinden ....
qualvoll erstickt in braunem Schleim .......

 

toller Sound


----------



## herbi (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

_*Hallo Fabian*_

,

finde es toll das Du zu uns ins Forum gefunden hast.



Hast auch einen tollen Teich!  Welche Fische hast du da drin ( oder hab ich was überlesen?  )


Wer hilft dir eigentlich bei der Teicharbeit?


 Achso hät ich beinahe vergessen 

*" Herzlich Willkommen"*


----------



## Koi-fan13 (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Hi,

also ich hab 7 koi und ein schleie drin und ich mach die teicharbeit(ist ja mein teich).
Nur Finanziell helfen mir meine eltern.


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, Einschreiben mit Rückschein und wenn das nicht klappt die Russenmafia - die zerhämmern dir die Kniescheiben und hängen dich an der __ Nase auf ...
> Wir sind hier doch nicht bei o... :
> 
> Halt dich einfach halbwegs an die Regeln  :beeten:  und gut ist - dann wird dir hier gerne und gut geholfen.
> ...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Das ist hier echt Kino ohne Geld. Wie geil


----------



## Joachim (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen*

Koi-fan13 ist dauerhaft gesperrt - das Thema wird daher geschlossen.


----------

